# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  [27-01-20] UMTv2 / UMTPro - UltimateMTK v2.6 Released - More Devices Added

## mohamed73

*[SIZE=16px]UMTv2 / UMT Pro[/SIZE] [SIZE=22px]UltimateMTK v2.6[/SIZE]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Added Support for following functions:*
- Read Info
- Reset FRP (For devices supporting this feature)
- Reset Locks (All Android Versions, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- Read Pattern (Android 5.x and earlier, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- Format FS
- Format FS (Advance)
- IMEI Repair in META / Boot Mode
- Backup NVRAM
- Restore NVRAM
- Reboot to META / FACTORY / FASTBOOT Mode
- Added Support for Helio CPU (MT6750, MT6755, MT6763, MT6739 etc)
- Disable Lock / Restore Lock for Encrypted Userdata
- Remove Lcoks for Encrypted Userdata for Vivo
- Factory Reset in META Mode (Vivo, Oppo and others)
- SafeFormat Option to let device format itself safely in recovery   _Added:_  *Gionee*
- X1s  *Huawei*
- Y360-U61
- Y5 (MYA-L22)  *Infinix*
- Hot 4 (X557)
- Smart 2 (X5515i)  *Panasonic*
- P75
- T44  *QMobile*
- Infinity E Lite
- J7 Pro
- X700 Pro Lite
- i6 Metal One 2017  *Tecno*
- Camon iAir2+ (ID3K)
- Spark Go (KC1)   *Some Minor Improvements*    *Special thanks to:*
- SINTO01
- Unlockinfo
- azaz_ahamad
- sammar_707
- wahab92      *Important*
- Features introduced may work on other devices too, which are not litsed here.
- User needs to untick By Model checkbox to be able to select Platform manually.
- For manual work, just select Platform and DA.
- For new secured devices, you may need to seleft AUTH and/or Preloader.
- Rest operations will work same.   *Note : Some features are device/OS specific and may not work on all devices.*     *WARNING :*
ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE  RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED  IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI. 
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.   *Download using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

